# Cultures for Feta



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I have always used bulk MM for my feta. Does anyone use the single mesophilic packs from New England Cheesemaking with good results?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I had good results from Hoeggers Feta pack.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use only the MT1 culture from dairyconnection.com for my feta and it is the only one I like the results from. It is more expensive, but I feel it is worth every penny.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer for letting me know about the MT1- I was going to order some for my next order, and I am glad to hear it works well. I have been using an MM with decent results as long as I use calcium chloride with late lactation milk.

I am teaching a feta class, and the only thing that the local supplier can get in for students to buy is packets of Meso from New England. They didn't want to buy large culture packs and have that financial outlay when none of the students may buy it...


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

MT1 culture is a 10 DCU Packet and I use 1/8 tsp or so per 3.5 gallons, no calcium chloride is needed with my milk, but I don't know about yours. Culture at 90 degrees and let sit for 45 min to an hour before adding rennet. Add rennet at 1/2 tsp single strength, (I add a little more in the summer), cut curd and raise temp to 105 to contract curd. allow to rest, reserve whey for brine (mix half and half with water and add seasalt to a 12% saturation and 1 and a half TBS of Cider Vinegar) Drain curd and cut into pieces, immerse in the brine. I do pasteurize my milk before culturing etc.


----------

